# Ducky Self Support



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

What would be a good way to secure gear. I'm using a two person ducky and like to go out with my dog and some gear. Is there some bomber product to tie it all down?


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

Aire's have small loops running along both sides of the floor (between side tube and floor) -- very convenient for strapping stuff down.
If no loops, you can use the drain holes to create your own loops -- run a strap in one hole and out an adjacent hole.
I suppose you can just use straps through the holes, but I usually do the create your own loops thing. When not in use, be sure the loop is tight - you don't want it hanging out the bottom in the water to catch on something -- when in use, it will be pulled tight.


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

So do you use a cargo net or just tie each item down separately?


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

johnovice said:


> Aire's have small loops running along both sides of the floor (between side tube and floor) -- very convenient for strapping stuff down.


Pulling straps through the loops on Aire IKs can cause wear on the loops. I added small quick links to my loops and run the straps through those. Another solution is to glue small d-rings low on the inside of the tubes.


----------



## hand8272 (May 24, 2011)

What kind of IK do you have? I have 2 Tributarys and they have fabric loops the whole length of the boat. I put carabiners in the loops I'm going to use and use normal rafting style straps. The carabiners eliminate the wear on the loops.


----------



## Dusto5 (Oct 20, 2013)

Have some custom length daisy chains sewn and run them thru the d-rings or loops from bow to stern.


----------

